
Deepfakes are becoming a hot new corporate training tool - vinnyglennon
https://www.wired.com/story/covid-drives-real-businesses-deepfake-technology/
======
slowmovintarget
Summary:

Two companies are profiled, Synthesia and Rosebud, that specialize in Machine
Learning-supported video alteration.

They help their customers build videos where:

\- The speaker uses different languages than the source recording

\- Human avatars are generated from model captures, and these avatars will
"read" scripts, without needing to put said human in front of the camera
again.

\- Current use is for PSAs, marketing videos, and training materials.

